# Do puppys joints click??



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

boyd114 said:


> im just wondering weve got a 12week old pup, and very occasionally i'll here his joints click someone said its normal just coz hes growing, just wondering if this is true or if anyone knows anything of this??? thanks


 
I'd have the vet check it out.....clicking isnt always bad, but can be a sign of hip dysplasia....Woodys clicked at 8 weeks.....he was diagnosed at 4 months with it.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

how did they check for it did they have to xray him??? thanks for the reply


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes...they had to put him out to do it....i had to take him to a hip specialist to have it done.....he was groggy the rest of the day, but its the only way to get a good xray and diagnosis


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is it the hip? I hate to be a downer, but this is not a good sign.

Normal cracking and popping randomly in various joints is fine... but clicking in the hips on walks is a BAD sign.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

no i dont think its his hips its very random and not specialised to one place more the feet i think ( its only heard like once maybe twice every couple of days), its only a really soft click - doesnt sound to me like bones poping in and out! and its only really if he jumps up suddenly! (not sure if that makes any sense). Is it worth me giving him sum joint supplements for a week? or should i let him grow!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well that is good news and IMO normal! Give him liquid glucosamine for the rest of his life, and Boyd, too!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Where would i get that could i go to a pharmacy and get a human version?? do u know any you coulod recommend? thank you


----------

